# THE MUSIC THREAD



## glass man (Oct 21, 2009)

SO MANY ON HERE LOVE MUSIC AS I DO I THOUGHT I WOULD TRY TO KEEP GOING WITH WHAT WAS "NAME THAT DUO". ALL MUSIC QUESTIONS FROM ALL ETC. WELCOMED. LIKE TINNA DID IN THE OTHER THREAD THE QUESTIONS ASKED MUST BE ANSWERED FIRST BEFORE WE MOVE ON. HINTS CAN BE GIVEN AS WELL AS GOOGLING.IF THE QUESTION CANNOT BE ANSWERED THE ANSWER WILL BE GIVEN AT SOME POINT.[WHEN? HELP ME OUT HERE ANY SUGGESTIONS WELCOMED] THIS IS JUST FOR FUN! I WILL START IT OFF: 

 1-WHAT IS THE NAME OF THIS GROUP? 
 2-WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE SONG?

 HERE ARE SOME OF THE LYRICS OF THE SONG:"NOW WHEN YOU GO INTO THE HALLS OF KARMA THE WAY I DID,I DON'T KNOW ,IT MIGHT HAVE BEEN A HALLUCINATION BUT I THINK IT IS REAL"

 WHO GOT INTO WHAT WOULD BECOME A FAMOUS BAND JUST BECAUSE THE PERSON COULD PLAY THE INSTRUMENTAL SONG "RAUNCHY"?

 1-NAME THE PERSON
 2-NAME THE BAND

   [&:] JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 21, 2009)

1) *Black Oak Arkansas - 2) Lord have mercy on my soul  
 Album: Hot & Nasty-Best Of Black Oak *





 Now there's somethin' I'd like to talk to you about
 at this particular moment, and that's about the one
 thing that we won't be able to do together. Unless we
 all become as one. And if we all become as one, then
 we can walk thru it together. Now I ain't walked thru
 it all the way yet. But there was a time I walked
 into it, and I had to go into it alone, that's this
 place called the Halls of Karma. Now when you go into
 the Halls of Karma the way I did, I don't know, it
 might have been hallucination, but I think it was
 real. You see I felt the presence of the two energies;
 the positive and the negative; of God and the Devil,
 however you want it. And they were pullin' and
 decidin' and wondering what to do with my soul, and I
 couldn't take this at this moment 'cause I had to come
 back to be with you people to do a thing and I proved
 to 'em, in bargainin' with 'em that I had a thing to
 do for the good of all of us. Out of this bargain,
 the devil, he got my body for the good in his needs
 while I'm here on earth and the Lord, he's got my mind
 for the good of the universe and for the good of man. 
 And they both got me in between 'cause they both got
 my soul. So the next time I come up, I want the Lord
 to, Please have Mercy, On My Soul

 I've walked through the Halls of Karma
 I shook hands with both the Devil and God
 They turned my eyes to the inside to see
 Where my energies have gone
 Yes I've run with both all through my life
 I've respected and reflected them both
 Yes the sympathy of God as he looked
 At my life the excitement of the Devil as we talked

 So Lord have mercy
 Lord have mercy on my soul

 The Devil said, "scratch my back and I'll
 Scratch your back for sure"
 So you have done all these sins for him
 My heart could not be pure
 I found out what means more to me
 Than anything on this earth
 To be ready for my judgement day
 Ready to face the truth

 So Lord have mercy
 Lord have mercy on my soul

 I hope I've done the right things
 For both your sake and mine
 I preach in what I live for
 My only fear is fear of time
 I wanted to look logical
 to both my "Maker" and his host
 But this trip of life must be complete
 or my cards will be lost.

 So Lord Please Have Mercy on My Soul


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 21, 2009)

The 2nd part:

 1) George Harrison
 2) The Quarrymen - later would become The Beatles


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2009)

Black oak Arkansas, Lord have Mercy on my Soul

 Jim "Dandy" Mangrum, inspired Van Halen and David Lee Roth


----------



## glass man (Oct 21, 2009)

RIGHT ON ALL COUNTS TINNA!  JIM [DANDY[8D] ] YOU WAS ALSO RIGHT ON BLACK OAK!   

 MY WIFE LOVED THIS BAND WHEN IT CAME OUT AND HER AND A FRIEND WENT TO SEE THEM. NINA'S FREIND'S MOM TOOK THEM TO SEE THEM AS NINA WAS 17 AND FRIEND 16. NO WAY HER MOM SAID SHE WOULD LET THEM GO ALONG!

 WELL AT THE CONCERT NINA AND FRIEND PUSHED THEIR WAY TO THE VERY EDGE OF THE STAGE AND HAD THEIR ARMS ON THE STAGE WITH THEY HEADS CRADLED IN THEM. THE OPENING ACTS WERE THE CHALIE DANIELS BAND AND A YET NOT FAMOUS BAND ....NAMED KISS! 

 NINA HAD NOT HEARD OF THEM,BUT TWO GUYS BEHIND THEM SAID THEY WERE IN FOR A TREAT. NINA SAID SHE DID NOT KNOW WHAT TO THINK OF THEM WITH THEY PAINTED FACES AND SPANDEX SO TIGHT ALL OF THEY MEN PARTS COULD BE SEEN.[FLIPPED HER OUT] AT ONE POINT ONE OF THE GUYS SAID"OK WATCH OUT THIS GUY [GENE SIMMOMS] IS GONNA LIGHT KAROSENE ON FIRE AS HE SPITS IT OUT CAUSING A BLOW TOURCH EFFECT! NINA SAID WHEN THE TIME WAS RIGHT THE TWO GUYS COVERED THEM SO THEY WOULD NOT GET HURT! SHE LATTER BECAME A KISS FAN AND GOT TO MEET GENE AND ACE WITH NO MAKE UP ON,ANOTHER STORY.

 WELL NINA'S FRIENDS MOM SAID SHE DID NOT KNOW PEOPLE COULD SMOKE CIGARETTES AT THESE THINGS.[COURSE IT WAS THE LEFT HANDED KIND OF CIGS BEING SMOKED] MOM WAS IN THE BACK AND SAID SHE COULD NOT EVEN SEE ALL THE STAGE OR THE BAND FOR ALL THE SMOKE!

 AFTER THE SHOW NINA TOLD THE FRIEND "WANNA GO BACK STAGE THE FRIEND SAID "YES,BUT HOW?:" NINA NOTICED THE SECURITY GAURD HAD HIS BACK TURNED,SO THEY QUICKLY RAN TO THE BACK STAGE DOOR WENT IN AND FOUND ALL OF BLAK OAK ,ALSO SMOKING THOSE LEFT HANDED CIGS AND DRINKING. NINA SAID THEY WERE VERY POLITE AND WERE GENTLEMEN TO THE YOUNG GIRLS. FINALLY JIM "DANDY" ASKED "DID YALL COME HERE BY YOUR SELVES" THEY SAID NO AND HE SAID "DON'T YOU NEED TO GO BEFORE SHE STARTS TO WORRY"? HE LED THEM TO THE STAIRS THAT WOULD TAKE THEM TO MOM. 

 THE MOM POINTED OUT HOW YOU COULD STILL NOT SEE THE STAGE FOR ALL THE SMOKE AND NINA TOLD ME SHE WAS RIGHT.
 WELL NINA AND HER FRIEND WERE HIGH FOR THE FIRST TIME AND NEVER SMOKED ANY THING! THEY LAUGHED ALL THE WAY HOME. THE MOM SAID I AM GOING TO BED AND YOU TWO NEED TO DO THE SAME. THE FRIEND SAID THEY WERE GETTING SOME THING TO EAT FIRST.

 WELL THEY GOT HALFWAY UP THE STAIRS TO FRIEND'S ROOM,BUT STOPPED ON THE STAIRS TO EAT THE FOOD AND THAT IS WHERE THE MOM FOUND THEM THE NEXT MORNING. SHE SAID "YOU POOR GIRLS WERE SO TIRED YALL COULD NOT EVEN MAKE IT TOO THE BED ROOM!"[8D]

 JIM DANDY TO THE RESCUE,JIM DANDY TO THE RESCUE! [] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 21, 2009)

ONE QUICKY THEN WILL LET SOMEBODY ELSE PUT DOWN SOMETHING.

 LYRICS:" THAT NIGHT OVER AT JOHNNY'S PLACE
 WELL THIS CHICK GOT UP AND SLAPPED JOHNNY'S FACE
 MAN WE JUST FELL ABOUT THE PLACE
 IF THAT CHICK DON'T WANT TO KNOW,FORGET HER"

 NAME THE BAND AND SONG     JAMIE

 PS: JIM : I REALLY LOVE THE EXTRAS ABOUT A SONG OR GROUP,LIKE YOU SAID BLACK OAK INSPIRED  VAN HALEN AND DAVID LEE ROTH.,NEVER KNEW THAT. COOL!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 21, 2009)

Thin Lizzy - "The Boyz Are Back In Town"...

http://www.livevideo.com/video/Angeldreamss/1942871ECF6A4AF6A92145BE743C625C/thin-lizzy-the-boyz-are-ba.aspx


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 21, 2009)

Yellow Ledbetter by Pearl Jam


----------



## glass man (Oct 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  FloridaRecycled
> 
> Thin Lizzy - "The Boyz Are Back In Town"...
> 
> http://www.livevideo.com/video/Angeldreamss/1942871ECF6A4AF6A92145BE743C625C/thin-lizzy-the-boyz-are-ba.aspx


 
 RIGHT AS USUAL TINNA!

 WOW LOBES LOOK LIKE A TOUGH ONE! HAVE TO THINK ABOUT IT ANE THEN GOOGLE! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  FloridaRecycled
> 
> Yellow Ledbetter by Pearl Jam


 

    BUMP!


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2009)

BEFORE KISS,BEFORE ALICE COOPER DID THE MAKEUP THEATRICAL ROCK THING,TWO I AM THINKING BOUT DID A BIT OF THIS,EVEN WONDER IF KISS AND COOPER GOT THE IDEA FROM THESE TWO.

 THE PROBABLY FIRST "SHOCK ROCKER" WOULD COULD COME RISING UP OUT OF A COFFIN AND START SINGING,THIS WAS THE 50S! 

 1-WHO WAS THIS PERSON 
 2-WHAT SONG DID HE SING AFTER COMING UP OUT OF THE COFFIN? 

 THE 2ND "ROCK SHOCK " ARTIST,HAD A BAND BEHIND HIM. HE WOULD SWING ONTO THE STAGE AND WAS VERY THEATRICAL IN THE LATE SIXTIES. HE PROCLAIMED HIMSELF TO BE THE BIG SHOT OF FIRE IN A CERTAIN PLACE.

 1-WHAT WAS HIS NAME/BAND?
 2-WHAT WAS HIS SONG THAT SAID "I BID YOU TO LEARN?

 QUESTIONS BOUT A "SCARY" ROCK MUSICAL

 1-SOME LYRICS FROM A SONG FROM THE MOVIE-"IT'S JUST A JUMP TO THE LEFT
 AND THE TO THE RIGHT,WITH YOUR HANDS ON YOUR HIPS
 YOU BRING YOUR KNEES IN TIGHT ,BUT ITS THE PELVIC THRUST THAT REALLY DRIVES YOU INSANE"
 NAME THAT SONG

 2-WHO WAS THE MAIN STAR OF THIS MOVIE?

 3-WHO COMES RIDING IN ON A MOTORCYCLE?

 4-NAME THAT MOVIE

 5-NAME THE CHARACTERS OF THE FILM THAT WERE JUST MARRIED AS THE MOVIE STARTS  AND WERE A"NORMAL" ALL AMERICAN" COUPLE .

 6-NAME THE REAL ACTOR'S NAMES OF THE COUPLE ABOVE!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> BEFORE KISS,BEFORE ALICE COOPER DID THE MAKEUP THEATRICAL ROCK THING,TWO I AM THINKING BOUT DID A BIT OF THIS,EVEN WONDER IF KISS AND COOPER GOT THE IDEA FROM THESE TWO.
> 
> ...


 
 1)  Screamin' Jay Hawkins
 2)  "I put a spell on you"


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2009)

FIRST O0NE RIGHT TINNA! JAMIE


----------



## woody (Oct 22, 2009)

The Crazy World of Arthur Brown....."Fire"


----------



## woody (Oct 22, 2009)

1. The Time Warp
 2.Tim Curry
 3. Meatloaf
 4.Rocky Horror Picture Show
 5. Janet Weiss, Brad Majors
 6. Susan Sarandon, Barry Bostwick


----------



## coreya (Oct 22, 2009)

scary rock musical. 1song- Time warp, 2star- tim curry (dr franknfurter) 3motorcycle- meatloaf, 4movie - rocky horror picture show, 5married couple - brad majors & janet wiess, 6actors - barry bostwick & susan sarandon


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2009)

WOODY YOU GOT EM ALL!
 COREYA YOU WERE RIGHT ON ALL THE "ROCKEY" SHOW,JUST A TAT BEHIND WOODY!

  I LOVE THE "TIME WARP SONG ,USUALLY QUIT WATCHING IT AFTER THAT. ONE DAY I RENTED THAT FOR ME AND MY DAUGHTERS TO WATCH,OLDEST 12,YOUNGEST 5. I THOUGHT IT WAS JUST A GOOD CLEAN SATIRE MOVIE ON 50S SCARY MOVIES LIKE LITTLE SHOP OF HORRORS. I HAD NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE AND KNEW LITTLE BOUT THE STORY LINE. WELL IT STARTS OFF COOL,BUT SLOWLEY GETS MORE AND MORE SEXUAL! I LET A BIT PASS THINKING IT WOULD GET AWAY FROM THAT SOON....WELL IT GOT WORSE AND WORSE,HAD TO TELL THE GIRLS,SORRY ITS OVER AND PUT IN ANOTHER MOVIE REAL QUICK!!![]  

 I LOVE THE "CRAZY WORLD OF A ARTHUR BROWN"! A PRETTY HARD ALBUM TO FIND! LOVE THE COVER!!! I WISH I COULD ASK KISS AND COOPER HOW MUCH THEY WERE INFLUENCED BY THESE PEOPLE. REALLY DID NOT THINK ANY ONE WOULD GET THESE THIS FAST!!!! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 22, 2009)

The 1973 Rolling Stone's song "Angie" - one theory was...

 1)  It was written about who's wife?

 A 10 year gag order was placed on the wife at the time of the divorce...when the gag order was over she went on a talk show and revealed a secret about their marriage/divorce.

 2)  Who's talk show did she go on?

 3)  What "secret" did she reveal?


----------



## woody (Oct 22, 2009)

1. David Bowies wife
 2. Joan Rivers show
 3. She once walked in on David Bowie and Mick Jagger in bed together naked.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 22, 2009)

WOO HOO Woody!!!

 You're right on all accounts...this link below is a VERY interesting read about the whole thing if anyone is interested!

http://www.snopes.com/music/artists/bowie.asp


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW! FAST! ABOUT "ANGIE BEING BOUT DAVID'S WIFE WAS ONLY A RUMOUR MIND YOU! RIGHT![]

 ONCE HEARD A PARODY OF "ONLY ROCK AND ROLL " BY THE STONES THAT WENT "I KNOW HE'S ONLY DAVID BOWIE,BUT I LIKE HIM"!![][] THEY SAID IT WAS JUST TWO GUYS HANGING OUT ON THE BED TALKING....NAKED!!![][] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2009)

OF THE STONES:WHO SUED THEM ABOUT A SONG THE STONES DID AND GAVE NO CREDIT FOR WRITING THIS SONG? THINK "OLD FAITHFUL"!

 1-NAME THE PERSON 

 2 NAME THE SONG    JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah - there were like 3 or 4 Angie's it could have been...this was just one of the theories...but I think probably it is the most presumed...and it tied in with the other questions!  Jamie - you should really click on and read that article on snopes.com - talking (I don't think so) []


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> OF THE STONES:WHO SUED THEM ABOUT A SONG THE STONES DID AND GAVE NO CREDIT FOR WRITING THIS SONG? THINK "OLD FAITHFUL"!
> 
> ...


 
 1)  Verve vocalist - Richard Ashcroft
 2)  1965 - "The Last Time"

 NOTE:  
 After losing the composer credits to the song, Richard Ashcroft commented, "This is the best song [Mick] Jagger and [Keith] Richards have written in 20 years."


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2009)

I ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WAS ANITA,BUT NOW....AIN'T SURE,BUT LOOKS LIKE MRS. BOWIE.

 SORRY TINA GOOD TRY ,BUT WRONG ANSWER. REMEMBER THE CLUE "OLD FAITHFUL". THANK YOU AND ALL FOR KEEPING THIS GOING. ITS JUST FUN. 

 NEW EVIDENCE HAS COME OUT LATELY THAT BRAIN JONES WAS KILLED ![OLD GOSSIP WAS A WORKMAN] MAN WHAT A DRAG ,BRIAN DIED AT A. A. MILNE'S OLD HOUSE WHERE HE WROTE WINNIE THE POOH STORYS![:-]

 NOTHER CLUE- "IT TIS THE EVENING OF THE DAY"!
 [&:] JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 22, 2009)

*â€œSister Morphineâ€ is a song originally released by British singer Marianne Faithfull*, as a single in 1969. It was later popularized by the The Rolling Stones, who included it on their 1971 album Sticky Fingers. It was originally credited to Jagger/Richards, but after a legal battle, Marianne Faithful has been credited as co-writer. Marianneâ€™s version has Mick Jagger on acoustic guitar, Charlie Watts on drums, Ry Cooder on slide, and Jack Nitzsche, the producer, on piano. Only 500 copies of â€œSister Morphineâ€ went out, according to Faithfull it was actually the B-side to â€œSomething Betterâ€. The Stonesâ€™ version was recorded in May and June 1969, but never released as a single. It features Jagger singing, Ry Cooder on bottleneck guitar, Keith Richards on acoustic guitar, and Jack Nitzsche on piano. Faithfullâ€™s name appeared on the credits of the 1994 remastered release of Sticky Fingers.


----------



## woody (Oct 22, 2009)

Tinna beat me to the draw!!!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 22, 2009)

In the song "Disco Duck" - a lot of people thought the guy that did Donald Duck was the duck's voice...

 1)  Who really was the disco duck's voice?

 2)  What did he initially get paid for doing it?

 3)  What was Rick Dee's next "disco" related release?  (...and have you ever heard it???)


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2009)

DANG! 1-CLARENCE NASH WAS THE VOICE 


 3-DIS-GORILLA WAS THE FOLLOW UP

 CAN'T FIND THE DANG 2ND ONE!!!!![]   JAMIE


----------



## woody (Oct 22, 2009)

1. Ken Pruitt
 2.
 3.


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2009)

HELP US TINNA! JAMIE


----------



## woody (Oct 22, 2009)

2. I'm guessing he wasn't paid anything.


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  FloridaRecycled
> 
> *â€œSister Morphineâ€ is a song originally released by British singer Marianne Faithfull*, as a single in 1969. It was later popularized by the The Rolling Stones, who included it on their 1971 album Sticky Fingers. It was originally credited to Jagger/Richards, but after a legal battle, Marianne Faithful has been credited as co-writer. Marianneâ€™s version has Mick Jagger on acoustic guitar, Charlie Watts on drums, Ry Cooder on slide, and Jack Nitzsche, the producer, on piano. Only 500 copies of â€œSister Morphineâ€ went out, according to Faithfull it was actually the B-side to â€œSomething Betterâ€. The Stonesâ€™ version was recorded in May and June 1969, but never released as a single. It features Jagger singing, Ry Cooder on bottleneck guitar, Keith Richards on acoustic guitar, and Jack Nitzsche on piano. Faithfullâ€™s name appeared on the credits of the 1994 remastered release of Sticky Fingers.


   RIGHT ON AND GREAT INFO I NEVER HEARD! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 22, 2009)

TINNA LOOK ABOVE AND HELP US!! JAMIE


----------



## madman (Oct 22, 2009)

ok can i play now?? what famous musicians played on donovans hurdy gurdy man , what was the name of marc bolands first band, who sang on bowies fame?who wrote gloria? who produced arthur brown,what lable was badfinger on,what led zep song did sandy deny sing on, who was gram parsons long time girl friend,who was the lead singer of humble pie as well as a famous guitarist, who produced the velvet underground &nico,what folk group wrote a song about the mamas and pappas and ive got a ton more...............


----------



## woody (Oct 23, 2009)

1. Jimmy Page
 2.Tyrannosaurus Rex
 3.John Lennon
 4.Van Morrison 
 5. The Who's manager Kit Lambert
 6.Apple
 7. The Battle of Evermore
 8. Anita Pallenberg
 9.Peter Frampton
 10.Tom Wilson


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> TINNA LOOK ABOVE AND HELP US!! JAMIE


 
 I'm sorry guys - I should have waited till today to post my question (currently I don't have internet access in the evenings/weekends - to change soon - but for now...)  [&o]

 1)  Woody got it!  - Ken Pruitt
 2)  ...He was paid $50 initially...sued for more later on from "royalties"...sadly they didn't put this song on the Saturday Night Fever soundtrack or they would have made boo-koo bucks...but they didn't want to compete with the actual sales of the record at the time...little did they know...it's longest record in the #1 spot was to end up being the #1 WORST disco record ever!!
 3)  Jamie got it! - Disgorilla!!  Can you imagine...I never even heard of it before...might be fun to look up though!

 **I'm gonna "bump" the answers to the next question...great going guys!!![]


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: woody
> 
> 1. Jimmy Page
> 2.Tyrannosaurus Rex
> ...


 
 BUMP...


----------



## glass man (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW ! WISH THEY WAS A GAME SHOW WHERE A MILLION BUCKS COULD BE WON FOR ROCK MUSIC TRIVIA,WOODY WOULD WIN THAT MONEY! AMAZING! GREAT QOUESTIONS MIKE,I MISSED OUT ON THOSE!

 TINNA I COULD HARDLY STAND DISCO DUCK,BUT IT WOULD BE FUNNY TO HERE THE MONKEY ONE!


----------



## glass man (Oct 23, 2009)

A COUPLE MORE: LYRICS TO FIRST:"LAST NIGHT I SAW LESTER MADDOX ON A T.V. SHOW.
 WITH SOME SMART ASS NEW YORK JEW
 AND THE JEW LAUGHED AT LESTER MADDOX
 AND THE AUDIENCE LAUGHED AT LESTER MADDOX TOO
 WELL HE MAY BE A FOOL,BUT HE'S OUR FOOL
 IF THEY THINK THEY'RE BETTER THEN HIM THEY'RE WRONG

 NAME THE ARTIST AND THE SONG


 NEXT ONE:   "ONLY NOAH SAW IT COMING
 FORTY DAYS AND FORTY NIGHTS
 TOOK HIS SONS AND DAUGHTERS WITH HIM
 YEAH, THEY WERE THE ISRAELITES!

 AGAIN NAME THE SONG AND THE BAND    [&:]  JAMIE


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 23, 2009)

Randy Newman- Rednecks

 Hooters- All you Zombies

 Gotta admit I cheated a little.  How about this one???
 I'm flying out tonight to see his Sunday night show in St. Louis with my pops.  It's gonna be a killer one.  He's doing all of the Born To Run album.  That tip should make it easier.

Born down in a dead man's town
  The first kick I took was when I hit the ground
  You end up like a dog that's been beat too much
  'Til you spend half your life just covering up


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 23, 2009)

"Born in the USA" ....Bruce Springsteen/The Boss

 ---That ought to be a GREAT concert...definitely fill us in when you get back!!


----------



## glass man (Oct 23, 2009)

BRUCE "THE BOSS" SPRINGSTEEN BORN IN THE USA. WOW AARON YOU WAS FAST ON THAT LAST ONE! THOUGHT THROWING IN A EIGHTIES ONE MIGHT THROW YALL! WOW YOU AND DAD HAVE A GREAT TIME AND TELL ALL BOUT IT LATTER! JAMIE

 DANG SHOULD HAVE JUST ANSWERED THE QUESTION! TINNA AND WOODY ARE FAAAST!![]


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's one for you Jamie.  Although I don't listen to them as much as I did when I was 17, still one of my all time favorite bands.

 You read about Samson, all from his works,
 He was the strongest man that ever had lived on earth.
 One day when Samson was walking along,
 Looked down on the ground, he saw an old jawbone.


----------



## madman (Oct 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: FloridaRecycled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glass man (Oct 24, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  CanYaDigIt
> 
> Here's one for you Jamie.Â  Although I don't listen to them as much as I did when I was 17, still one of my all time favorite bands.
> 
> ...


 

   KEEPING WIERD HOURS CAUSE OF INSOMIA: THE SONG:SAMSON AND DELILAH. GREATFUL DEAD. GREAT QUESTIONS YALL!  JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2009)

Let's see who can pin these lyrics on the band:

 Make a hole with a gun perpendicular
 To the name of this town in a desk-top globe
 Exit wound in a foreign nation
 Showing the home of the one this was written for
 My apartment looks upside down from there
 Water spirals the wrong way out the sink
 And her voice is a backwards record
 It's like a whirlpool and it never ends


----------



## glass man (Oct 24, 2009)

COUPLE MORE NAME THE ARTIST AND SONG HERE ARE THE LYRICS TO THE FIRST:

 WELL ,PUT ME TO WORK
 IN THE SCHOOL BOOK STORE
 CHECKOUT COUNTER AND I GOT BORED TEACHER WAS LOOKING
 FOR ME ALL AROUND
 YOU KNOW WHERE I WAS FOUND

 2ND: 

  'COS LITTLE...WON'T GO HOME
 BUT YOU CAN'T PUSH... ROUND
 ...WON'T GO ,TRY TELLIN' EVERYBODY BUT
 OH NO ...WON'T GO HOME                                    HAVE A GREAT FRIEND THAT IS JUST LIKE THE PERSON IN THIS SONG![][][] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 24, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Let's see who can pin these lyrics on the band:
> 
> ...


 

 CHARLIE-SORRY DID NOT MEAN TO SKIP YOUR SONG,JUST MISSED IT SOME HOW! ANY WAY THE ANSWER-SONG "ANA NG"    GROUP -THEY MIGHT BE GIANTS? 1988  RIGHT? JAMIE


----------



## woody (Oct 24, 2009)

"Smokin' in the boys room"...... Brownsville Station


----------



## woody (Oct 24, 2009)

"Little Willy"....... Sweet


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2009)

That's right, Jamie.. now, to prove you know your TMBG's, answer me this: what album from that same group mentions the New York World's Fair of 1964??


----------



## glass man (Oct 24, 2009)

RIGHT WOODY! CHARLIE MAN GONNA TAKE A BIT ON THAT ONE! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 24, 2009)

LINCOLN???? JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 24, 2009)

LINCOLN.   DID IT TWICE SOMEHOW! I AM EITHER 2 TIMES AS RIGHT OR....[] JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 25, 2009)

OK, Jamie.. dang your good... []


----------



## madman (Oct 25, 2009)

charlie heres one for ya, conquering myself until i see another hurdle aproaching, say we can say we will its just another drop in the the ocean,heres the answer jack pot!  http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=music.artistalbums&artistid=6228063&ap=0&albumid=8804877#


----------



## glass man (Oct 26, 2009)

WELL MAYBE CHARLIE WON'T MIND: ECHO AND THE BUNNYMEN -THE CUTTER.....RIGHT? WAS THE BONUS THET YOU COULD ALSO HEAR IT IN THE LINK YOU PROVIDED?


----------



## glass man (Oct 26, 2009)

THIS IS FOR ALL,BUT WOODY SHOULD HAVE NO PEOB.   

 1-WHAT WAS THE NAME OF THE DRUMMER FOR SANTANA AT WOODSTOCK? 

 FOR ME HIS SOLO IS MAYBE THE BEST I EVER HEARD AND EVEN BEAT CARLOS HIMSELF AS FAR AS BEING THE MOST EXCITING ON THAT SET!

 2-WHAT DOES THIS DRUMMER DO THESE DAYS?

  LYICS"I GOT A FREAKY OLE LADY NAMED COCAINE KATY WHO  EMBROIDERS ON MY JEANS"

 1-2-NAME OF GROUP AND NAME OF SONG

 ONE MORE---             LITTLE HARDER NOT MUCH TO GO ON! LYRICS "THE MORNING IS DEAD AND THE DAY IS TOO"

 1-NAME OF SONG    2-NAME OF ARTIST/GROUP


----------



## woody (Oct 26, 2009)

1. Michael Shrieve, (who is a friend of mine on facebook)
 2. Plays drums for Spellbinder
 3. "On the cover of the Rolling Stone"
 4. Dr. Hook and the medicine show


----------



## glass man (Oct 26, 2009)

WELL WOODY YOU MADE SHORT ORDER OF THAT! ONE LEFT TO GO AT THE BOTTOM!

 WOW YOU KNOW MICHEAL!! DAMN!  FROM THE FIRST TIME I SAW THE MOVIE WOODSTOCK TILL NOW HIS DRUM SOLO WAS A HIGH POINT  [NO PUN WITH HIGH] FOR ME! I AM NO DRUMMER AND USUALLY HEAR MAINLY GUITAR PARTS ,BUT THAT SOLO BLOWS ME AWAY EVERY TIME I HEAR IT,THOUGH CARLOS WAS REALLY GOOD,HE DOES NOT COMPARE WITH THAT DRUM SOLO!!!!! ONLY 20 AT THE TIME TOO!


----------



## woody (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, Jamie, his solo on "Soul Sacrifice" is a classic from the woodstock era.
 First band I ever played in we covered that song. Back in 1970.


----------



## woody (Oct 26, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix....... "Burning of the midnight lamp"


----------



## glass man (Oct 26, 2009)

RIGHT WOODY! BET YOU HAD A HARD TIME FOLLOWING HIS SOLO! LONG AS I BEEN PLAYING GUITAR [1965] AND I AM STILL HUMBLE WHEN I WATCH,HENDRIX,CARLOS,CLAPTON,BECK, AND ONE OF MY FAVORITES CHET ATKINS!TOO MANY OTHERS TO NAME!  WELL I AM GOOD ,BUT O HOW I KNOW MY LIMITATIONS! JUST LOVE PLAYING FOR THE LOVE OF PLAYING!! NEVER MADE A DIME OFF IT,NEVER WANTED TO BE A "SUPERSTAR" JUST WANTED TO LEARN AND PLAY! THANK FULLY IT REQUIRES NO ATHLETIC ABILITY! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 26, 2009)

COUPLE MORE THEN GONNA LET SOMEBODY ELSE DO THEY THANG.   LYRICS "I"M SITTING IN THE MIDDLE OF A STORY
  WOULD YOU LIKE TO READ MY LINE?"
 SIPPING ON A MORNING GLORY
 WOULD YOU LIKE TO TASTE MY WINE?

 1-NAME THE SONG
 2-NAME THE GROUP

 LYRICS-"I SMOKE MARIJUANA ,BUT I CAN'T GET BEHIND YOUR WARS.
 AND MOST OF WHAT I DO BELIEVE IS AGAINST MOST OF YOUR LAWS
 I'M A FUGITIVE FROM INJUSTICE
 BUT I'M GOING TO BE FREE
 CAUSE YOUR RULES AND REGULATIONS
 THEY DON'T DO THEY THING FOR ME!

 1-SONG
 2-GROUP

 THESE ARE TWO OF MY FAV. GROUPS! THE 2ND ONE IS PROBABLY THE MOST UNDERATED GROUP TO COME OUT OF THE WEST COAST HIPPIE SCENE!     JAMIE


----------



## woody (Oct 26, 2009)

"Garden Gate" James gang


----------



## woody (Oct 26, 2009)

"What about me?"   Quicksilver messenger service


----------



## Stardust (Oct 26, 2009)

Jamie,
 This looks like a blast from the past!
 star*


----------



## Stardust (Oct 26, 2009)

*These are some of the lyrics.
 What's the song?
 How many people sang it?
 Who did it the BEST?
 What year did it first come out?
*
 "The hurtin's on me, yeah
 And I will never be free 
 no, my baby, no no
 You gave a promise to me, yeah
 And you broke it 
 and you broke it, oh no"
 []star*


----------



## glass man (Oct 26, 2009)

RIGHT ON WOODY!

 STAR-THIS HAPPENS TO BE ON MY ALL TIME FAV. SONGS LIST!

 THE GUESS WHO DID IT IN 1969. THE SONG IS "THESE EYES"! TO ME THEY DID THE BEST VERSION ,BUT THAT IS JUST SUBJECTIVE! 

 DONT KNOW HOW MANY DONE IT,BUT JR. WALKER AND THE ALL STARS  DID IT IN OCT.69,HIP HOP ARTIST MAESTO DID IT. GREGG GILLIS SAMPLED IT ON A SONG CALLED "GIRL TALK".

 THIS SONG USED TO GET TO ME WHEN MY FIRST WIFE LEFT ME,BUT THAT WAS ANOTHER LIFE TIME AGO![THANK GOD!]  JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 26, 2009)

STARLEASE LET US KNOW THE WHOLE ANSWER!


----------



## woody (Oct 26, 2009)

I think that Burton Cummings & the Guess Who did the best rendition of "These Eyes".

 I saw them on their reunion tour a few years back. They also did alot of BTO tunes, since Randy Bachman is the guitar player for the Guess Who.


----------



## madman (Oct 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> WELL MAYBE CHARLIE WON'T MIND: ECHO AND THE BUNNYMEN -THE CUTTER.....RIGHT? WAS THE BONUS THET YOU COULD ALSO HEAR IT IN THE LINK YOU PROVIDED?


yes that was a bonus echo and the bunnymen were a real band


----------



## glass man (Oct 27, 2009)

I CALL IT THE "ROCK AND ROLL HALL OF SHAME"BUT...

 WHICH OF THE FOLLOWING ARE IN OR ARE NOW NOMINATED TO THE ROCK AND ROLL HALL OF FAME?

 1-MAMAS AND THE PAPAS
 2-NEIL DIAMOND
 3-JOHNNY RIVER
 4-CHUBBY CHECKER
 5-ABBA
 6-DEEP PURPLE
 7-EMERSON,LAKE ,AND PALMER
 8-CHICAGO
 9-GRAND FUNK RAIL ROAD
 10-MADONNA
 11RUSH
 12-MOODY BLUES
 13-JETHRO TULL
 14-STEVE MILLER
 15-ALICE COOPER
 16-RUN DMC
 17-STEVIE RAY VAUGN
 18-THE GUESS WHO
 19-THREE DOG NIGHT
 20-ELECTRIC LIGHT ORCHESTRA
 21-GRAND MASTER FLASH
 22-YES
 23-THE RASCALS
 24-KING CRIMSON
 25-THE MONKEES

                             GOOD LUCK![][] JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Oct 27, 2009)

These Eyes - The Guess Who (#6 - 1969)	 
     These Eyes - Jr. Walker and The All Stars (#16 - 1969)	 
 Was in the movie "Super Bad" Played by the GUESS WHO and sung by Michael Cera's part Evan.

 I loved it played by the GUESS WHO []


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Jamie!

 Inducted:
   1) Mamas and the papas
 10) Madonna
 21) Grand Master Flash & the Furious Five
 23) The (Young) Rascals

 Nominated:
 16) Run DMC

 ***Admittedly I'm not up to date on these...I was rather shocked by quite of few of these - some of those entered and some who are not!!!  Very enlightening!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> charlie heres one for ya, conquering myself until i see another hurdle aproaching, say we can say we will its just another drop in the the ocean,heres the answer jack pot!  http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=music.artistalbums&artistid=6228063&ap=0&albumid=8804877#


 
 Mikey, this is wonderful.. I have just been exploring this resource, and I might not see you guys for a few months.. thank you for the link, man!!! 
 Echo and the Bunnymen are so severely underrated, it makes me ill!!!


----------



## glass man (Oct 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> 
> These Eyes - The Guess Who (#6 - 1969)
> ...


     THANK YOU STAR! I LOVE THIS GROUP AND WOODY ,YOU GOT TO SEE BURT AND RANDY  DOING BOTH  GUESS WHO SONGS AND BTO SONGS ! COOL!  

 I ONCE HEARD BURT ON THE HOWARD STERN SHOW SAY "AMERICAN WOMAN " WAS NOT A PROTEST SONG"....?[:-] "LYRICS"I DON'T NEED YOUR GHETTO SCENES,I DON'T NEED YOUR WAR MACHINE"..."AMERICAN WOMAN STAY AWAY FROM ME". NOT A PROTEST SONG???


----------



## glass man (Oct 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  FloridaRecycled
> 
> Hey Jamie!
> 
> ...


 


      TINNA: YOU GOT THEM RIGHT EXCEPT RUN DMC WAS INDUCTED IN APRIL 4,2009 AND ABBA HAS BEEN NOMINATED!! BLOWS MY MIND AT ALL THE GREATS THAT ARE NOT IN THERE,BUT HIP HOP AND RAP GROUPS/ARTISTS ARE GETTING IN! NOTHING AGAINST RAP OR HIP HOP [BEDIDES THE FACT I DIG LITTLE OF IT] I THINK THESE CATAGORIES SHOULD HAVE THERE OWN HALL OF-JUST AIN'T ROCK N' ROLL TO ME!

 I THINK THE FANS SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE ONES VOTING GROUPS/ARTISTS IN! JUST MY OPINION AND YALL KNOW THE SAYING BOUT OPINIONS! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 27, 2009)

LYRICS-"BLAME IT ALL ON MY ROOTS,I SHOWED UP IN BOOTS ,AND RUINED YOUR BLACK TIE AFFAIR" NAME THE SONG,COUNTRY ARTIST THAT DID THIS AND NAME HIS "ALTER EGO"

 LYRICS-"TRAILERS FOR SALE OR RENT,ROOMS TO LET 50 CENTS,NO PHONE NO POOL NO PETS ,I AIN'T GOT NO CIGERETTES" NAME THE SONG/ARTIST AND ALSO HE ACTED IN AND WROTE SONGS FOR A TONY WINNING MUSICAL. NAME THE MUSICAL.  ALSO IDENTICAL TWINS ALSO DID A VERSION OF THIS SONG,NAME THEM[HINT,DON'T HAVE TO TRAVEL 500 MILES TO FIND THE ANSWER TO THIS]

 LYRICS-"{SET ME FREE WHY DON'T YOU BABY,GET OFF MY LIFE WHY DON'T YOU BABY"

 NAME THE MOTOWN GROUP THAT SANG THIS AND ALSO THE PSYCHEDELIC GROUP THAT DID IT.

 ONE MORE -WHO SANG ABOUT GETTING BUSTED FOR LITTERING AT THANKSGIVING? THEY EVEN TOOK HIS BELT ,SHOE STRINGS,TOILET LID,AND TOLLET PAPER AWAY SO HE WOULD NOT HARM HIMSELF AND MAYBE ESCAPE BY ROLLING THE TOILET PAPER OUT THE WINDOW AND GOING DOWN IT TO FREEDOM.

 NAME THE ARTIST,SONG,AND WHAT WAS THE ONLY THING YOU COULD NOT GET AT THE PLACE THAT IS THE SUBJECT OF THE SONG?  ALSO NAME SOME OF THE TYPES OF CRIMINALS HE SAT BY AT AN ARMY INDUCTION CENTER?  JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 27, 2009)

Well Jamie, I recognize the Arlo Guthrie, Alice's Restaurant stuff.. I would need to look up the rest, but that's a criminal offense in my county..


----------



## woody (Oct 27, 2009)

"King of the Road" by Roger Miller      "Big River"

 The Proclaimers


----------



## woody (Oct 27, 2009)

"Friends in low places"     Garth Brooks        Chris Gaines


----------



## glass man (Oct 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Well Jamie, I recognize the Arlo Guthrie, Alice's Restaurant stuff.. I would need to look up the rest, but that's a criminal offense in my county..


 

 CHARLIE MAN:GOT THE SONG ALICE'S ETC AND ARLO,SEE IF YOU CAN NAME SOME OF THE CRIMINALS SITTING ON THE BENCH WITH ARLO AT THE INDUCTION CENTER.[REALLY FUNNY] ALSO WHAT THE ONE THING YOU COULD NOT GET AT ALICE'S PLACE.[HINT LISTEN TO THE SONG IT IS ONLY BOUT 15 MIN. LONG![] OR LOOK AT THE LYRICS]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 27, 2009)

Jamie, man, it's been a while since I heard it last.. I saw the movie about 10 years ago, that was a trip & 1/2...


----------



## glass man (Oct 27, 2009)

WOODY YOU GOT ALL THE ROGER MILLER STUFF!


 COUPLE STILL ON ALICE'S RESTAURANT AND THE  MOTOWN/PSYCHEDELIC QUESTION!   JAMIE


----------



## woody (Oct 27, 2009)

Alice


----------



## woody (Oct 27, 2009)

The Supremes & Vanilla Fudge


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 27, 2009)

OK.. Vanilla Fudge wrote it.. Kim Wilde's version is the one in my head right now.. I am sure Diana Rose and the Chevettes covered it too..[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 27, 2009)

This question should prove difficult to google... there was a band from England who decided to make tribute to their influences under a different name, and released an EP, an album, and a CD compilation under the pseudoname.. what is the real band name? what was the pseudoname?


----------



## woody (Oct 27, 2009)

The Human League........The League Unlimited Orchestra


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, I just checked, and technically, your answer is correct, Wood.. but it's not the one I had in mind.. [&:]


----------



## woody (Oct 27, 2009)

U2..........Passengers


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 27, 2009)

Nope.. they're Irish.. please keep trying, tho.. By the way, Zooropa is one of the best albums ever made, IMO ..so is Joshua Tree..


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> OK.. Vanilla Fudge wrote it.. Kim Wilde's version is the one in my head right now.. I am sure Diana Rose and the Chevettes covered it too..[]


 

 WOODY GOT IT ALL RIGHT! CHARLIE SORRY ,BUT IT WAS DIANA ROSE AND THE FORD PINTO'S THAT DID IT! [[]] ALSO HOLLAND-DOZIER-HOLLAND THAT WROTE IT.


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> This question should prove difficult to google... there was a band from England who decided to make tribute to their influences under a different name, and released an EP, an album, and a CD compilation under the pseudoname.. what is the real band name? what was the pseudoname?


 


 BUMP


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Well, I just checked, and technically, your answer is correct, Wood.. but it's not the one I had in mind..Â [&:]


 

 BUMP


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> U2..........Passengers


 

 BUMP


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Nope.. they're Irish.. please keep trying, tho.. By the way, Zooropa is one of the best albums ever made, IMO ..so is Joshua Tree..


 

 BUMP


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

WELL IS BUMP RIGHT OR NOT? [8D]  JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

YES- THE BUGGLES ?[:-] HINT ON THE KIND OF MUSIC THEY MAKE? JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2009)

hint:


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

I AM AT A LOSS! THEY LOOK MODERN,BUT LOOKING LIKE THE 60S. THE GUY ON THE LEFT WITH ARMS CROSSED COAT ON HAS THE 1966-69 LOOK.THE GUY IN THE MIDDLE HAS THE 80S LOOK,THE POLICE ETC. THE GUY ON THE RIGHT HAS THE GRAM PARSON'S ,LITE COUNTRY ROCK,GUY TERRIFICO,1969-73 LOOK. THEY DRESS JUST DON'T HELP![] IS THAT MUCH RIGHT?[THE MODERN PART IE. 1990S-2000S] 

 I CAN'T TAKE IT! COME ON WOODY! TINNA! MIKE! STAR! LOBES! MOMIE!!! SOMEBODY![]

 YOU DID GOOD ON THE HARD TO GOGGLE PART! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

WELL IN GOOGLING WHAT INFO YOU GAVE I FOUND SOME INTERESTING TRIOS.[THEY ARE A TRIO RIGHT?] HENRY COW IS A COOL ONE. FALSE FACE. KLAXONS. AM I EVEN GETTING ,FORGET WARM,COLD? [] JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2009)

I really want to help you, but I'm banning google as an option.. it might take you an hour after midnight for you to get the next clue....


----------



## woody (Oct 28, 2009)

Genesis...... Mike & the Mechanics


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2009)

uh-uh

 ..the guy in the middle, his name is Andy..


----------



## madman (Oct 28, 2009)

HMMMMMMMM- I SAY-- XTC-- BAN GOOGLE


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2009)

there's some truth to that, Mikey..[]


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

I UNDERSTAND BOUT BANNING GOOGLE,BUT I AM SURE MANY CAN COME UP WITH MANY BANDS/INDIVIDUALS THAT ARE SO OBSCURE NO ONE WOULD EVER GET THEM! OF COURSE IT MAY BE MORE FUN WITH JUST CLUES! I WILL GO ALONG WITH THE WHAT MOST WANT! DO WE NEED TO VOTE? WHAT EVER WILL BE GREAT WITH ME JUST AS LONG AS THIS KEEPS GOING AS I LOVE IT AND AM SURE OTHERS DO . HOPEFULLY OTHERS WILL TOO. HOPE WE CAN GET MORE INVOLVED AS I LOVE ALL KINDS OF MUSIC AND THE MORE THAT PLAYS THIS HOPEFULLY THE MORE DIVERSE THE MUSIC WILL GET.

 MAYBE TIME FRAMES OF WHEN THE MUSIC CAME OUT OR NAMING THE CATAGORY AT THE START? WHAT EVER. JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2009)

Jamie, this group was a big "college band" from the early 80's to early 90's, and is a band very respected by other musicians, even though they didn't exactly top the pops.. a preverbial humble daisy among cactii..


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

ANDY SUMMERS XYZ? [COME HERE STRAW I GOTTA GRASP AT SOMETHING HERE!] THIS IS A GOOD ONE CHARLIE.


----------



## madman (Oct 28, 2009)

YO ITS XTC RIGHT? ORANGES AND LEMONS ANYONE??


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2009)

Dear God, I hope somebody figures this one out soon!! I'm running out of hints!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> YO ITS XTC RIGHT????


 
 Sometimes


----------



## madman (Oct 28, 2009)

IM CONFUSED


----------



## madman (Oct 28, 2009)

WHO IS THIS?? JAMIE


----------



## madman (Oct 28, 2009)

WHOOPS


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> This question should prove difficult to google... there was a band from England who decided to make tribute to their influences under a different name, and released an EP, an album, and a CD compilation under the pseudoname.. what is the real band name? what was the pseudoname?


 
 Here's the orig. question... this is why I'm being elusive right now, Mike..


----------



## madman (Oct 28, 2009)

MORE HINTS!


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

DUKES OF STRATOSPHEAR!!!!!!AND REAL NAME XTC!


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

I GOT IT ! I GOT IT!! HEY FOR ME![][][] DIDN'T I GET IT? JAMIE


----------



## madman (Oct 28, 2009)

JAMIE THINK DETROIT 1969


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2009)

Good work, guys! I knew if you teamed up you could lick me! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEbkGEbU4l0


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

> if you teamed up you could lick me


OH NO WE DIDN..T! WE JUST GOT IT RIGHT!!![][] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

DANG 69 DETROIT! MAN I SHOULD KNOW THAT!  MC FIVE? KNOW IT AIN'T GRAND FUNK WHO WERE DETROIT. YES I'M GOING MC5 FOR 600 ALEX![] M[MOTOR C-CITY =DETROIT . THEY WERE THE ONLY GROUP THAT HAD GUTS ENOUGH TO GO TO CHICAGO IN 68 DEM. CONVENTION WHERE ALL GOT A HEAD BEATING. REST OF THE GROUPS WERE WUSSIE. TALKED REVELUTION BUT.... JEFFERSON AIRPLANE COMES TO MIND!'VOLENTEERS OF AMERICA MY BUTT![] JAMIE


----------



## madman (Oct 28, 2009)

YEA IT WAS ON WIKAPEDIA NO FAIR........... AND I GAVE IT AWAY!


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2009)

YEAH DETROIT 69 GAVE IT AWAY!  MAN I NEED THEY ALBUM WITH THE SONG "KICK OUT THE JAMS"! SAID TO BE THE FIRST PUNK BAND. NO WIKA ON THIS.

 DON'T KNOW IF YOU EVER HEARD OF THE "FUGS" ,BUT THEY WERE WILD! I FOUND THEIR FIRST ALBUM [SECOND RELEASE THOUGH,THAT WAS PUT OUT JUST A FEW MONTHS AFTER THE ORIGINAL] WELL ANY WAY I FOUND THIS ALBUM RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF BOUT 100 COUNTRY ALBUMS!!![:-] FOUND IT AT AN ANTIQUE MALL. THAT IS WHY I LOOK THROUH ALL THE ALBUMS!

 JUST FOR FUN AND AN EASY ONE:WHERE WHERE THEY FROM? WHAT SONG HAD SHI$[NOTHER NAME FOR POOP] IN THE TITLE THAT THE FUGS RECORDED? JAMIE


----------



## madman (Oct 29, 2009)

HEY JAMIE, YES YER RIGHT MC5! GRAND FUNK WERE FROM FLINT MICHIGAN, WITCH IS A ROUGH PLACE FACTORYS AND HARD DRUGS, NOT UNLIKE DETROIT WHERE THE MC5 ARE FROM, AS FAR AS THE FUGS GREAT BAND AND ITS COOL YA FOUND THAT RECORD PROB HARD TO GET,I THOUGHT YOU MIGHT LIKE THIS! OH EVER HEARD OF JOHN SINCLAIR?? IF NOT GOOGLE HIM VERY INTERESTING


----------



## madman (Oct 29, 2009)

JAMIE CHECK THIS OUT AND TURN IT UP!             http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=5134290&searchid=4d22d324-92e8-4484-a278-8983af700a9b


----------



## glass man (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow! 
 Thanks for that man! i was sitting here doing the ole hippie bobbing up and down,which was bout all you could do with freaks right next to you,in front of you and behind you all sitting cross legged at a concert!
 JOHN SINCLAIR? OH YES! Knew bout him from JOHN LENNON,who wrote a song and a concert for him! TWO JOINTS 9-10 YEARS!!!![]

 AIN'T BEEN ON HERE TILL NOW! GONNA PUT SOME MUSIC STUFF ON LITTLE LATER!

 THANKS AGAIN YOU OLE WILD-MAD MAN YOU![8D] THAT LINK MADE ME 40 YEARS YOUNGER EVEN IF JUST FOR A BIT! FELT GOOD! JAMIE

 O-YEAH CAN'T BELIVE I SAID GRAND FUNK=DETROIT! THE MIND CAN BE ROUGH ON ME SOMETIMES![]


----------



## glass man (Oct 30, 2009)

MUSIC AND THE MOVIES!!!

 1]IN A MOVIE ABOUT A "PEACE NIK" THAT HATED TOO,BUT HAD TO "KICK BUTTS" TO HELP OUT "A LADY,SOME HIPPIES,AND SOME POOR OLE SCHOOL KIDS",A "WHITCHY" SOUNDING GROUP DID A SONG IN IT.. NAME THE MOVIE,GROUP AND THE SONG.

 2]IN A MOVIE ABOUT SOME "HEROS" ROBBING A BANK IN WW2,WHAT WAS THE MOVIE,ARTIST,AND SONG FROM THE MOVIE.

 3]AN X RATED FILM PLAYED A GREAT SONG AT THE END OF THE MOVIE AS TWO BUDDIES WERE GETTING INTO FLORIDA. NAME THE MOVIE,ARTIST AND SONG.  BONUS NAME THE INSTRUMENTAL THEME SONG.

 4]WHO WROTE AND DID THE THEME SONG OF A MOVIE THAT HAD THE NAME OF A CERTAIN COOL COLORED CAT ,MAN.

 5] WHAT PANTY GETTING MAN SANG A SONG ASKING A QUESTION OF A CAT? NAME THE MOVIE/SONG

 6]WHO HAD 5 MOVIES THAT THE NAME OF THE ALBUMS FROM THE MOVIES WAS ALSO THE NAME OF THE MOVIES? NAME THE 5 /ALBUMS/MOVIES AS WELL AS THE "WHO".

 ANY ONE ELSE GOT MOVIE SONGS AFTER THESE ARE ANSWERED?[&:] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 30, 2009)

BUMP! ANSWER THE MOVIE QUESTIONS OR I WILL TURN BACK INTO A PRINCE AND WON'T GET TO LIVE IN THE FROG BOWL NO MO![&o] JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 30, 2009)

#2)  Kelly's Heroes (Clint Eastwood)
        --You could be talking about 1 of 2 songs:
        *"Burning Bridges" by The Mike Curb Congregation (only made it to #34 on BB charts)
            or
        *"All for the Love of Sunshine" a #1 hit for Hank Williams Jr


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 30, 2009)

#4)  Garfield: The Movie - "Don't Walk Away/You've Got A Friend" by Javine

 ***Notes: end with James Browns' "I Got You" where he does the split and can't get up!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> BUMP! ANSWER THE MOVIE QUESTIONS OR I WILL TURN BACK INTO A PRINCE AND WON'T GET TO LIVE IN THE FROG BOWL NO MO![&o] JAMIE


 
 No fear - You're already a "prince"...


----------



## woody (Oct 30, 2009)

#3. Midnight Cowboy

 "Everybody's Talkin'"........ Harry Nilsson

 I'm walkin' here! I'm walkin' here!


----------



## woody (Oct 30, 2009)

#4. "Pink Panther".......... Henry Mancini


----------



## woody (Oct 30, 2009)

#5. Tom Jones......"What's New Pussycat?"


----------



## woody (Oct 30, 2009)

#6. Elvis Presley.

 Viva Las Vegas
 Jailhouse Rock
 Blue Hawaii
 G.I Blues
 Love Me Tender


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 30, 2009)

[][][]...........huh?


----------



## glass man (Oct 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  FloridaRecycled
> 
> #2)Â  Kelly's Heroes (Clint Eastwood)
> Â Â Â Â Â Â --You could be talking about 1 of 2 songs:
> ...


 

    RIGHT! YEP I WAS THINKING OF "BURNING BRIDGES" BY THE MIKE CURP CONGREGATION! LOVE THAT MOVIE ESPECIALLY DONALD SOUTHERLANDS "HIPPY IN WW2" PART!


----------



## glass man (Oct 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  FloridaRecycled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 RIBTTE![][]


----------



## glass man (Oct 30, 2009)

WOODY! YOU GOT NO 3 RIGHT!][I'M WALKING HERE ETC.[]] HARD TO BELEVE THIS WAS THE FIRST X RATED MOVIE EVER! LOVE IT! 

 GOOD TRY TINA! WOODY GOT NO. 4  RIGHT THOUGH!

 WOODY GOT NO. 5 RIGHT TOO! WHOA WHOA YEAH! CAN'T BELIVE I LIKE THAT SONG![:-] 

 WOODY YOU MISSED NO 6 ,BUT WHAT A COINCIDENCE! I DID NOT THINK OF ELVIS AND THE SAME THING HAPPINING AS "WHO" I AM THINKING OF! [&:] 


 WILL GIVE HINTS IF NEEDED FOR NO 1 & 6 IF NEEDED![&:] WELL WILL GIVE ONE FOR THE FIRST ONE NOW-THINK HALF-NATIVE  AMERICAN EX. SPECIAL FORCES PEACE LOVING GUY ,BUT THE LOCAL PUNKS JUST WON'T LET HIM AND HIS SWEET BUDDIES ALONE SO HE HAS NO CHOICE ,BUT TO KICK ALL THE PUNK'S BUTTS AS MUCH AS HE HATES IT!


----------



## glass man (Oct 31, 2009)

DING ,DING,DING! TIM YOU ARE CORRECT SIR! GOOD OLE BILLY JACK,MAN I WISH HE HADDA BEEN MY BUDDY BACK IN THE DAY![8D] "WELL JOHNNY JOE AIN'T "SHE" PURTY"? YUK,YUK ,! "YES BIG BUBBA BUTTHOLE WE OURT'A GIVE HER A HAR CUT"! THAT IS WHEN MY GOOD SPECIAL FORCES JUST BACK FROM NAM TO BE THE HERO OF HIPPIES AND KIDS AND KID HIPPIES LIKE ME AND THOUGH IT GOES AGAINST THE VERY FIBER OF HIS BEING ,HE KICKS ONE IN THE MOUTH WHILE HE KARATE CHOPS THE OTHER IN THE THROAT! DO THEY LEARN THEY LESSON AND GROW THEY HAIR OUT AND ,BECOME GOOD ALL AMERICAN FREAK FLAG WAVING HIPPIES? NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO! THEY WANT REVENGE! WE KNOW THEY NEVER GET IT AND NEVER WILL WITH BILLY JACK!! [] 

 SORRY SLIPPED INTO A DAY DREAM OR COMMA OR FLASHBACK OR SILLY NESS!

 WELL ,YEP BILLY JACK IS RIGHT ON! CAN YOU NAME THE SONG THAT WAS SUNG AT THE END WHEN POOR OLE BILLY WAS UNJUSTLY BEING DRIVEN OFF IN THE COP CAR AND RIGHTEOUS PEOPLE LINED BOTH SIDES OF THE ROAD WITH THEY "POWER TO THE PEOPLE"FIST IN THE AIR? [STRANGE TIME BOUT 1970-71 YOU HAD THE PEACE SIGN AND THE RAISED FIST TOO! REMEMBER SEEING A BLACK LIGHT POSTER WITH A LONG HAIRED THOR COMING AT YOU WITH THE HAMMER IN ONE HAND AND A HUGE POWER FIST IN THE AIR! DAMN HIPPY WHAT HAPPENED TO PEACE ,LOVE AND UNDERSTANDING? GET YOUR HEAD HIT ENOUGH FOR NOTHING AND THAT WILL TEND TO HAPPEN! EXIT FLOWER POWER,ENTER THE "REVOLUTION! SCARY!]

 OOPS! CAN YOU NAME THE SONG AND THE FOLKS THAT DID IT? HARD ALBUM TO FIND. [&:] JAMIE

 HINT ON THE OTHER QUESTION,THE WALRUS WAS NOT PAUL AFTER ALL!![:-]


----------



## woody (Oct 31, 2009)

"One Tin Soldier" by Coven


----------



## glass man (Nov 1, 2009)

YOU ARE RIGHT AS USUAL WOODY MAN!! I KNOW YOU KNOW THE ONE LEFT AND ARE HOLDING BACK AIN'T CHOO?[] WELL MAYBE SOME ONE WILL GET IT SOON AND THEN I HOPE SOMEBODY ELSE PUTS SOME ELSE UP ,IF NOT" OH WELL"![WHO DID THIS SONG?[][][]] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Nov 1, 2009)

WELL TIM THAT IS 1/4TH OF 1/2  THE ANSWER![:-][MY MATH SUCKS! THINK GROUP-MOVIES-ALBUMS.[&:] JAMIE

 BY THE WAY MY WIFE DID A LONGGGGG PAPER ON "BILLY JACK" IN AN ENGLISH CLASS IN HIGH SCHOOL. THE TEACHER TOLD HER SHE GOT AN "A" ,BUT WAS A LITTLE TOO OBSESSED WITH THE MOVIE![][][] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Nov 1, 2009)

WELL TIM MAN THE BEATLES IS RIGHT ON. THINK OF THEIR MOVIES. [THE SARGENT PEPPER MOVIE WITH THE BEE GEES AND PETER FRAMPTON DON'T COUNT![] TERRIBLE MOVIE THAT NOW I WATCH,BECAUSE IT IS SO BAD! JOHN LENNON AND YOKO WERE ON A PLANE THAT HAD TO FLY ROUND AND ROUND,COULD NOT LAND FOR SOME PROBLEM ON THE GROUND,THE PICTURE THE PLANE WAS RUNNING OVER AND OVER? YEP THE SARGENT PEPPER MOVIE![][][

 A BUNCH OF US FLIPPED OUT WHEN KENT STATE HAPPENED! MAY 1970. JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 1, 2009)

***  NO QUESTION   -   JUST AN F.Y.I.  ***

 Here's an article about "Greatest Hits" albums I thought would be of interest...

 http://www.spinner.com/2009/10/21/greatest-hits-albums/?icid=main|htmlws-main-n|dl5|link3|http%3A%2F%2Fwww.spinner.com%2F2009%2F10%2F21%2Fgreatest-hits-albums%2F

 OK - back to the questions now!!


----------



## glass man (Nov 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Antiquenut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   NO ,YOU ARE RIGHT TIM!

 YELLOW SUBMARINE WAS AN ALBUM [ALL BEATLES] AND A MOVIE [ ANIMATED ,NOT WRITTEN BY THE BEATLES OR BEATLE USED VOICES,HOWEVER THEY WERE AT THE LAST OF THE MOVIE]

 THE SONG WAS ON AN EALIER BEATLE ALBUM ,THOUGH THE ALBUM WAS NAMED THE "REVOLVER" ALBUM AND NOT SARG. PEPPER. THE SONG YELLOW SUBMARINE AND THE BEATLES WERE THE INSPIRATION FOR THE ANIMATED MOVIE.

 1 DOWN MORE TO GO![&:] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Nov 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  FloridaRecycled
> 
> ***Â  NO QUESTIONÂ Â  -Â Â  JUST AN F.Y.I.Â  ***
> 
> ...


 

 THANKS FOR THAT TINNA! LOVED THE 10 WORST BEST SONG ALBUMS!

 IT ALWAYS AMAZES ME WHEN A GROUP HAD ONE HIT SONG AND THEN COME OUT WITH A "BEST OF ALBUM"[:-][]

 THE "BEST HIT" OF THE STARLAND VOCAL BAND ![][][][8D][:'(] OH WELL!  THEIR SONG "AFTERNOON DELIGHT",PAUL SIMON'S "50 WAYS TO LEAVE YOUR LOVER",ESCAPE[THE PINA COLADA SONG],CAPTIAN AND TONNILLE "MUSCRATE LOVE" AND OH SO MANY OTHER SONGS NEVER EVER NEED TO BE PUT ON AN ALBUM [WELL TO LATE] TOGETHER!

 I HAD JUST WOKE UP FROM SURGERY,COLD AND FEELING LIKE A NEW BORN BABY THRUST INTO THE WORLD ,WHEN I HEARD THE WORD "MUZAK".  [FOR ANY ONE THAT DON'T KNOW "MUZAK" MUSIC IS AN OLD TERM FOR INSTRUMENTAL MUSIC THAT COULD BE HEARD IN ELEVATORS AT ONE TIME. STILL? A SYMBOL FOR "BAD MUSIC"] 

 AFTER I HEARD THE WORD "MUZAK I ASKED "IF ANY BODY IS TAKING REQUESTS I WOULD LIKE TO HEAR THE "MUZAC" VERSION OF MUSCRATE LOVE".  I SAW A NURSE COVER HER MOUTH TO KEEP FROM LAUGHING. MY DOC. CAME TO MY SIDE AND WHISPERED"THIS IS DR. MUZAK [RIGHT /WRONG SPELLING OF THE NAME I GOT NO IDEA] A HIGHLY RESPECTED DOCTOR"! WELL EXCUSEEEEEEE THE HELL OUTA ME![][] SORRY!  HARD TO BE IMPRESSED BY MUCH AFTER YOU HAVE BEEN ON AN OPERATING TABLE FOR HOURS AND HAVE JUST COME TOO![8D][8D][] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Nov 3, 2009)

WELL HERE IS A HINT TO THE LAST QUESTION.[8D] THE BEATLES 1]A HARD DAYS NIGHT  2]HELP!  3] MAGICAL MYSTERY TOUR 4] YELLOW SUBMARINE  5] LET IT BE


----------



## glass man (Nov 6, 2009)

WHAT WAS THE SONG BEING PLAYED ON A SATURDAY NIGHT SKIT WHERE THE RECORDING PRODUCER KEPT SAYING "MORE COW BELL,MORE COW BELL"!  [&:] JAMIE


----------



## woody (Nov 6, 2009)

"Don't Fear the Reaper"


----------



## madman (Nov 6, 2009)

ya  thats a classic!!!


----------



## glass man (Nov 7, 2009)

RIGHT ON![]


----------



## glass man (Nov 7, 2009)

I AM GROUNDED IN THE FAITH OF CHRIST!  I HAVE FREEDOM. AND POWER OVER EVIL BECAUSE I AM STRONG IN MY FAITH. WHAT MAY MAKE ONE STUMBLE IS SAD.
  WELL THERE IS A ROCK GROUP I LOVE. THEY MADE A RECORD  WITH THE NAME "CRIMSON KING,A REFERENCE TO BEELZEBUB,[WHO THE BIBLE SAYS HE IS THE PRINCE OF THIS WORLD] IE THE DEVIL. NOW THAT OF COURSE IS BAD,BUT WHEN YOU LOOK BEHIND THE SCENES IT IS A SAD THING THAT SATAN HAS POWER. IT IS NOT ABOUT SATAN BEING GREAT! IT IS THAT HE WINS SOME TIMES AND IT IS BAD!!!THIS RECORD WAS ALSO RECORDED IN A SAD ,DISILLUSIONED TIME WHEN IT SEEMED SATAN WAS WINNINIG!SPECIALLY IN OUR GOVERNMENT,THE POWER!PEACE AND LOVE WAS LOSING BIG TIME!@

 THE ALBUM IS "IN THE COURT OF THE CRIMSON KING" BY KING CRIMSON AND THE SONGS ARE SAD THAT THINGS ARE THE WAY THEY ARE ['PUT OUT IN 1969,BUT 21ST CENTURY SCIZOID MAN IS RIGHT ON]

 THIS IS NO I LOVE SATAN LOVE ALBUM .BUT JUST TELLS THE SAD STORY OF EVIL! STANDS THE TEST OF TIME! THANK GOD FOR GOD AS IT GIVES NO UPSIDE ,BUT THE MUSIC ON THIS ALBUM IS GREAT TO ME AND SHOWS HOW MPEACE AND LOVE WAS TURNING INTO PAIN AND HOPELESSNESS. WELL IT DID NOT LAST AS 2 YEARS FROM THEN WE WERE ONE TOKE OVER THE LINE SWEET JESUS! RIGHT ON! THIS ALBUM IS VERY PROGRESIE FOR THE TIME,ELECTRONICS WERE WIDLY USED [MOOG] FLIPP $ & LAKE [EMERSON.LAKE AND PALMER] DO GREAT WITH THE NEW MOOG/ELECTRONICS. NOT A UPLIFTING ALBUM,BUT THE SIXTIES WERE GOINWRONG AND THE FUTURE VISION OF THE 21ST CENTURY AIN'T THAT FAR OFF SO FAR,ALMOST PROPHETS! ANY WAY GREAT SONGS! ENJOY! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Nov 7, 2009)

NEXT DOWN IS WHAT I WANT ALL TO HEAR.KING CRIMSON ARE AMAZING,MUSIC WISE AND MUSIC WISE.THIS IS BY FAR THEIR BEST ALBUM. 
 'IN THE COURT OF THE THE CRIMSON KINK"[SATAN AS KING AND HOW ALFUL IT IS] A CLASSIC ALBUM!. THIS ALBUM CAME OUT WHEM FLOWER WAS DYING,SADLY.DISILLUSIONMENT WAS SETTING IN AND WE SAW BTHE WIZARD OF OZ WERE JUST FOUR GUYS FROM LIVERPOOL[&o]!


----------



## glass man (Nov 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONJndTdXrg0


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM0viIGrK7o

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpr0qoDI-cI

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOobouXVWKY


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2009)

hey jamie i really enjoyed the king crimson very nice !


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2009)

hey jamie check these guys out  the albums here are 70 -75  make sure you listen to masters of the universe enjoy      http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=music.artistalbums&artistid=1768503&ap=0&albumid=9644496


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2009)

look out trex and david bowie, hawkwind 1972 yes thats lemmy!      http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2853550&searchid=65d885b5-a119-4cfa-ab5c-4d37ee0c28da


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDQlSSOXU6A&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_rev-rn-HMONLY if you are a REAL music ... FREAK! [:-]  ...and as you can see, my taste is so freakygeeky, an internet link will not work for it... I want you to listen to Weather Report, the band.. groooooovy.....


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2009)

[blockquote]
 [blockquote]
 yo chuck im a music freak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/blockquote][/blockquote]


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2009)

very nice cyb!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 7, 2009)

watch "Birdland".. then you know what it's like... []


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2009)

thats the one i watched  interesting.........


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2009)

hey jamie heres a blowout for ya.............. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZUU8xi7qY


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2009)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=3661139&searchid=85c197a1-d85b-4c54-9e43-57c33f754751 http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=3661139&searchid=85c197a1-d85b-4c54-9e43-57c33f754751


----------



## glass man (Nov 9, 2009)

GREAT GUYS! MIKE THANKS FOR TURNING ME ON TO HAWKWIND. I AM ALWAYS AMAZED AT THR GROUPS I MISSED IN THE 60S AND 70S. COURSE AFTER 71 I QUIT LISTENING TO SECULAR MUSIC ,CEPT WHAT WAS ON THE RADIO. I WAS ORDERING JESUS FREAK CHRISTIAN ROCK MUSIC FROM THE WEST COAST. LEARNING THE SONGS CAUSE THEY REALLY  INSPIRED ME,TO MY SURPRISE THE OLDER COUNTRY CHURCH FOLK DID NOT TAKE TO KINDLY TO MY MUSIC. WOW AT THE LOOKS I GOT! BLEW MY MIND THAT JUST BECAUSE I BECAME A CHRISTIAN THE MUSIC I LOVED DID NOT CHANGE! PEOPLE AT CHURCH ALL AROUND WOULD BE YELLING AMEN AND HALLELEUJA,AT THE "QUARTET MUSIC"[WHICH WAS CORNY TO ME,FORGIVE ME TO THOSE THAT LOVES THIS MUSIC,BUT IT IS HARD TO GO STRAIGHT FROM PURPLE HAZE TO DADDY SAND BASS AND MAMMA SANG TENOR,ALSO PEOPLE THEN SANG APPALACIAN STYLE MUSIC THROUGH THEY NOSE,NOW DON'T GET ME WRONG THAT IS SOME OF THE OLDEST MUSIC IN USA OR CERTAINLY THE SOUTH AND I DIG BLUEGRASS ETC BUT...ONCE AGAIN COMING FROM INA-GADA-DE-VEDA IT IS HARD .]WHILE I SIT THERE BORED,CRINGING,THINKING THIS SUCKS O LORD FORGIVE ME WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME. 

 I PRAYED FOR SOME CHRISTIAN MUSIC I COULD DIG AND THEN CAME THE STAPLE SINGERS,ANDRE CROUCH,AREATHA FRANKLIN[DIDN'T KNOW SHE SANG GOSPLE] AND A WHOLE LOTTA FREAKS FROM CAL. THAT CAME FROM THE HIPPIE BACKGROUND I HAVE A WERE WRITING GREAT CRISTIAN MUSIC.NOW THE MUSIC I LIKED THEN IS BECOMING A ZILLION DOLLAR GOSPEL STAPLE NOW.

 I WENT TO CHURCH WITH HARD WORKING FARMERS,LOVED COUNTRY MUSIC AND THEIR GOSPEL MUSIC REFLECTED THAT.[NOT KNOCKING THESE BRO. AND SIS, IN ANY WAY THEY CAME FROM EARTH AND I HAD JUST CAME BACK FROM MARS! SO WHEN I GOT UP WITH MY GUITAR AND PLAYED WHAT I PLAYED IT GOT QUITE,VERY QUITE,BUT ON THE BACK ROWS I SAW KIDS MOUTHING THE WORDS TO THE SONGS I SANG SO THAT MADE ME FEEL BETTER. NOW I ONLY PLAYED FOLK CHRISTIAN ROCK.GUESS THEY WOULDA STRUNG ME UP IF I TOOK MY ELECTRIC GUITAR AND WENT CHRISTIAN JIMI HENDRIX! BUT I WAS ABOUT GETTING ALONG EVEN THOUGH IT HURT. OH WELL.    MIKE I WATCHED SOME OF THE HALKWIND ON YOU TUBE AND LOVE THE PYSCHDELIC BACKGROUND AS THEY PLAY!   CHARLIE GOTTA FIND THE SONG MIKE WAS TALKING BOUT YOU PUT DOWN!

 MAN AS A TEEN I WAS SHY,ALGWARD,AND STAYED IN MY ROOM LISTENING TO MY RECORDS AND LATER DOING ACID. MY FAV. ACID ALBUM WAS DISRELI GEARS BY CREAM! ONE TIME I HAD THE RECORD PLAYER CRANKED UP[ALWAYS A FIGHT BOUT THAT] COUNTRY JOE AND THE FISH WERE YELLING AT THE TOP OF THEY LUNGS THE "FISH CHEER" AT WOODSTOCK>[MAYBE SOME OF YOU KNOW THE FISH CHEER,KINDA LIKE A CHEER AT A FOOTBALL GAME,KINDA LIKE!] WELL MOM STEPS IN AND LIKE ON CHARLIE BROWN ALL SHE IS SAYING IS "WAH,WAH,WAH WAH WAH ETC. MEANTIME COUNTRY JOE IS SCREAMING "GIVE ME AN "f". GIVE ME A "U" GIVE ME A "C" GIVE ME A "WELL YOU KNOW" THEN HE YELLS "WHATS THAT SPELL AND THE CROWD ROARS BACK,HE DOES THIS THREE TIMES WHILE MOM THE STAIGHTEST PERSON ON EARTH IS MIRACULOSLY HEARING NONE OF THIS!  SHE FINISHES SAYING WHAT EVER THE HELL SHE WAS SAYING ,SHE LEAVES,FISH CHEER OVER,SWEAT RUNNING DOWN MY FACE. I FROZE WHEN SHE CAME IN COULD NOT MOVE TO SHUT THE FISH CHEER OFF! WHEW


----------



## glass man (Nov 9, 2009)

I LOVE FLEETWOOD MAC.NOT THE FLEETWOOD MAC WITH THE WITCH,AND LINE UP IN THE LATTER 70S.

  I LOVED THE FIRST INCARNATION FROM 1968-OR SO. 

 WHAT WAS THEIR FIRST HIT THAT WAS AN INTRUMENTAL? [THINK "{WATER,WATER,EVERY WHERE,BUT NOT A DROP TO DRINK"]

 WHAT WAS THE LINEUP? 

 WHICH ONE FLIPPED OUT ON DRUGS AND ACTUALLY WANTED TO GIVE ALL THEY MONEY AWAY WHICH WAS A POPULAR SENTIMENT AT THE TIME,BUT NO ONE HAD THE GUTS TO REALLY DO IT!HE WAS IN A MENTAL HOSPITAL FOR A BIT,BUT IS BACK OUT PLAYING AGAIN LAST I HEARD, 0ONE CRITIC SAID BACK THEN HE WAS BETTER THEN EVEN CLAPTON.

 WHICH MEMBER WENT OUT FOR A WALK IN L.A. RAN INTO SOME OF THE "CULT" THE CHILDREN OF GOD "STRAIGHT FROM SATAN,TALKING BOUT GOD! THE KIDS VERY YOUNG ARE MADE TO HAVE SEX WITH WHO THEY ARE TOLD TO! []] HAD TO GET OUT OF THE STATES,BUT STILL EXIST!] ANY WAY THIS MEMBER WENT RIGHT WITH THEM AND THE BAND HAD NO IDEA WHAT HAPPENED TO HIM.

 NAME THEIR 1ST ALBUM.

 NAME THE ALBUM WITH A GUY RIDING ON A HORSE ON THE COVER,[MY FAV]

  TWO FUTURE MAC'ERS PUT OUT AN
  ALBUM IN WHICH YOU CAN SEE ONE OF HER "BOOBIES" ON THE BACK OF THE ALBUM COVER.

 THE "WITCH" DID BACKING VOCALS ON A SEMI HIT IN THE EARLY SEVETIES,FORE SHE JOINED MAC. HER GUY PLAYED GUITAR ON THE TRACK! WHAT IS WAS? 

 IN 1969 WHAT PERSON ON THIS FORUM DID NOT GET TO SEE FLEETWOOD MAC,CAUSE HIS "GOOD FRIEND" DID NOT INVITE HIM TO GO AND STILL HOLDS A GRUDGE AFTER ALL THESE YEARS? THE FRIEND ALSO GOT TO SEE THE BEATLES ,NO INVITE,THE 1ST ATLANTA POP FESTIVAL,NO INVITE,BUT HE DID TAKE ME TO THE 2ND ATL. POP FESTIVAL SO IT HURTS LESS![CEPT THE DAMN BEATLES[]] OH WELL WHAT ARE FRIENDS FOR IF YOU CAN'T BITCH ABOUT THEM? [] JAMIE


 PS-MIKE THE JAMES GANG {WITH JOW WALSH] IS ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAV. BANDS! WHEN NINA AND ME WENT TO BETHEL IN 94,[AFTER I WAS IN THE HORSEPITLE WITH A CASE OF LEG BREAK] THE LOCAL PAPER SAID JOE WALSE SHOWED UP IN AN OLE GREEN BEAT UP CAR AT 3 AM AND PLAYED TILL THE SUN CAME UP! PLAYING WITH HIM WAS LESLIE WEST OF MOUNTAIN FAME AND NOEL REDDING OF HENDRIX FAME! DAMN THATS MY LUCK! THOUGHT IT WAS SO COOL OF JOE TO COME TO BETHEL,PLAY FOR FREE WHEN THE REST OF THE OVER PAID EAGLES STAYED AT THE MTV WOODSTOCK! LOOKS LIKE CSN AND YOUNG WOULD HAVE SHOWED UP AMONG OTHERS OF THE WOODSTOCK NATION. BLESS SOUL ASYLUM,MAN THEY WERE YOUNG,BUT PLAYED. I GOT TO HEAR NON OF IT!!![] COULD HAVE BEEN SO EASY TO HAVE TALKED TO JOE,WEST.REDDING AS SECURITY WAS LAX OR NON EXISTENT AS WE POLICED OURSELVES. IT WAS MAJIC. THOUGH I BROKE MY LEG REAL BAD AND HAD A CHANCE TO GO BACK,KNOWING I WOULD BREAK MY LEG I STILL WOULD GO![&:] JIMI


----------



## glass man (Nov 10, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 12, 2009)

OK Jamie...
 1) Are you referring to the instrumental song "Fleetwood Mac" by the Bluesbreakers"?

 2) If so - the line up is Green, Fleetwood, McVie, and Mayall.

 3) Peter Green

 4) Jeremy Spencer

 5) Fleetwood Mac

 6) "Then Play On"

 7)  Lindsey Buckingham and Stevie Nicks "Buckingham Nicks"  ***

 8)

 9)  I'm a guessing that would be none other than YOU - Jamie Lindsey!!!


 FYI...Jamie came across a great site for Fleetwood Mac -  www.fleetwoodmac.net - great search and lots of articles it says it is "everything" Fleetwood Mac...

 ***They were offered to play with Fleetwood Mac without an audition...what were they doing when they got the offer and accepted...?


----------



## glass man (Nov 12, 2009)

TINNA YOU DID GREAT! THE FIRST ONE THOUGH WAS A HIT FOR FLEETWOOD MAC CALLED "ALBATROSS" PETER GREEN WAS IN JOHN MAYALL'S BLUES BREAKERS AS AT ONE TIME ERIC CLAPTON,THAT IS WHAT YOU WERE THINKING OF. 

 THE SINGLE NICKS SANG ON WITH LINDSEY BUCKINGHAM PLAYING GUITAR WAS A  HIT  BY JOHN STEWART NAMED "MUSIC INTO GOLD" BOUT HOW ROCK MUSIC HAD "ROCK STARS" THEN AND THE MUSIC HAD BECOME LESS AND THE MONEY BECAME MORE.[JUST LIKE NOW!]

 THANKS FOR THE LINK! JUST SAW "ALBATROSS" WAS LATER THEN I THOUGHT,BUT WAS THEIR FIRST NO. ONE SINGLE. ALSO IT BLEW MY MIND THAT MICK FLEETWOOD AND GEORGE HARRISON WERE BROTHER IN LAWS! WOW!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: FloridaRecycled
> Lindsey Buckingham and Stevie Nicks were offered to play with Fleetwood Mac without an audition...what were they doing when they got the offer and accepted...?


 
 Jamie - there is a "ton" of info on this band...I do learn a lot...the question above I came across when looking up info on the band...it is just a piece of trivia that even someone that knows a lot about this band might have to look up (versus already knowing) but is a cool piece of trivia...let me know!!!


----------



## glass man (Nov 12, 2009)

THE PERSON THAT WAS PRODUCING BUCKINGHAM-NICKS PLAYED A SONG HE WAS WORKING ON BY THEM TO FLEETWOOD,WHO LOVED IT/THEM AND ASKED THEM TO JOIN. JAMIE   THE SONG "MAN OF THE WORLD" BY PETER GREEN IS ONE OF THE SADEST SONGS I HAVE EVER HEARD.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 13, 2009)

Jamie - After they heard the songs...they all met up at a Mexican Restaurant and were sitting around drinking margarita's when the offer was officially made and accepted!  Silly trivia I know - but when it comes to these music questions - I have to dig deep to find one that you guys "don't" know off the top of your head!  Don't know what flavor of margarita's though! - we would of had to have been there!!!


----------



## glass man (Nov 13, 2009)

COOL! I HAVE LEARNED BEATLE FACTS SINCE 1964[BACK THEN "WHAT IS PAUL'S FAV. COLOR[] DON'T REMEMBER THE ANSWERS NO MORE.


 WELL I THOGHT I KNEW ALOT ,BUT THEN MY YOUNGEST DAUGHTER GOT INTO THE BEATLES AND KNOWS FAR MORE THEN I DO!I JUST ENJOY THE TRIVIA,I HAVW 3000 PLUS ALBUMS MOSTLY 60S-70S,WOULD LOVE TO GET OUR LOCAL RADIO TO GIVE ME AN HOUR OR SO TO PLAY CUTS FROM MY ALBUMS. ALL CLASSIC RADIO STATIONS PLAY THE SAME OLE SAME OLE. THE TOP TEN HITS OF... WELL I WOULD LOVE TO PLAY LESSER KNOWN SONGS FROM THE 60S-70S. MAYBE CALL IT THE HIPPIE HOUR? OR SOME THING. COURSE I WOULD LOVE TO ALSO PLAY OLD COUNTRY,LITTLE JAZZ ,ETC. 

 THOUGHT ABOUT THIS FOR AWHILE THINK I WILL FIND OUT NEXT WEEK IF THEY ARE STILL EQUIPED TO PLAY RECORDS ANY MORE. I KNOW ALL THE RECORDS WERE SOLD YEARS AGO. I GOT MANY OF THEM BUTELVIS/BEATLES WERE ALREADY GONE!!![LOTTA MONEY IN THOSE TWO!] I WOULD THINK THEY GOT RID OF THEIR RECORD PLAYERS TOO,BUT GONNA FIND OUT. DAMN WOULD LOVE TO MAKE ANY MONEY DOING IT,HELL EVEN FREE TILL I GOT AN AUDIOUNCE GOING,[GOOD LUCK ON THAT! AM RADIO THAT FEW LISTEN TO AND USUALLY THE ELDERLY,BUT HEY MAYBE GRANNY COULD LEARN TO GROOVE WITH PURPLE HAZE![COURSE I PLAY A MORE OBSCURE CUT FROM JIMI THEN THAT SONG,OR NOT,THAT IS THE THING WOULD JUST LOVE TO PLAY WHATEVER ALBUM I WANT TO HEAR!]  JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 18, 2009)

Who's grammy award winning song was used by Microsoft in their advertising campaign for Windows XP...

 Name the artist and the song!


----------



## glass man (Nov 18, 2009)

MADONNA :"RAY OF LIGHT"? JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 19, 2009)

Right on Jamie!  (...actually I read in another thread how much you "loved" Madonna and the eighties...just kidding) - so I just had to come up with a question where she was the answer!!!!  In doing my 'looking' did you know there is a "hair" link to her name (Madonna) and the Beatles????  Seems there was a women's bob cut in the 20's called Madonna...later Vidal Sassoon reinvented it and fashioned the Beatles "mop top" for the men!

 **Just one of those silly things that not knowing it might trip you up on - Who Wants to be a Millionaire![]


----------



## glass man (Nov 19, 2009)

YES INDEED THE EIGHTIES WERE TOUGH ON ME! MY DAUGHTER [33 NOW] HAD THE HAIR STYLE OF THE DAY THEN. MY MOM ALWAYS WAS SAYING "WHY DON'T YOU GET A HAIR CUT YOU LOOK LIKE A SHEEP DOG OR WHY DON'T YOU GET A HAIRCUT AND LOOK LIKE A MAN"! I HEARD THAT FROM 1965 -197? WELL FINALLY I ASKED "WHAT DO YOU WANT MY HAIR TO LOOK LIKE"" ALWAYS JOHN WAYNE [].LOVED JOHN WAYNE,BUT I WANTED TO LOOK LIKE JOHN LENNON!

   WELL IN THE EIGHTIES MY DAUGHTER GOT TO BUGGING ME BOUT MY HAIR! "DADDY WHY DON'T YOU GET YOUR HAIR CUT"! OH LORD NO MY MOM AND HER GENERATION AND NOW MY DAUGHTER AND HER GENERATION?????[] AAGGG 

 ONCE AGAIN AS IN THE 60S AND MY MOM ,I ASKED MY DAUGHTER "WELL WHAT DO YOU WANT MY HAIR TO LOOK LIKE?"[EXPECTED THE OLE JOHN WAYNE AGAIN!] WE WERE IN WAL MART. SHE TOOK ME TO THE MUSIC SECTION,SHE POINTED AT A PICTURE OF......POISON!!!![:-][:-] OH HELL NO!!! MY MOM WANTED ME TO LOOK LIKE A MAN AND MY DAUGHTER WANTED A DADDY DUDE THAT LOOKED LIKE A LADY!! HELPPPPPPPPPP!!!![][] OH WELL! "I GUESS EVERY ROSE DOES HAVE A THORN"!JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> SHE TOOK ME TO THE MUSIC SECTION,SHE POINTED AT A PICTURE OF......POISON!!!![:-][:-] OH HELL NO!!! MY MOM WANTED ME TO LOOK LIKE A MAN AND MY DAUGHTER WANTED A DADDY DUDE THAT LOOKED LIKE A LADY!! HELPPPPPPPPPP!!!![][] OH WELL! "I GUESS EVERY ROSE DOES HAVE A THORN"!JAMIE


 
 The song, which originally started out as "Cruisin' for a Lady", talks about a male with an effeminate appearance who is mistaken for a female.  Name the song and the singer!!!


----------



## glass man (Nov 19, 2009)

BY THE WAY I HATE THAT SONG "EVERY ROSE HAS A THORN" NOT THAT IT IS A BAD SONG I KINDA LIKED IT TILL I LISTENED TO TWO DRUNKS,ONE ON AN OUT OF TUNE GUITAR,THAT HE COULDN'T PLAY AND BOTH SINGING! THEY ONLY KNEW THE TITLE WORDS AND MADE UP OR MUMBLED THE REST!! THIS WENT ON FOR HOURS!!! I HEAR THAT SONG NOW AND WELL IT IS INDESCRIBABLE WHAT IT DOES TO MY NERVEOUS SYSTEM. IF YOU EVER SEEN "A CLOCK WORK ORANGE" YOU MAY UNDERSTAND!

 NOW I DID NOT HATE ALL MUSIC FROM THE EIGHTIES [ONLY 99.9%] ONE SONG I LOVED AND STILL DO! SEE IF YOU CAN NAME THE GUY THAT DID IT AND THE SONG TITLE! THINK ROOSTER "COGBURN"[SINCE I REFERENCED HIM BEFORE,BUT THE PERSON'S NAME I AM THINKING OF HAS TWO LETTERS REPLACING THE "G" IN C "COGBURN"],ALSO THINK KNOCKING HELICOPTORS OUT OF THE SKY! 

 DAMN POISON! NOW "DR. FEELGOOD" IS ROLLING ROUND MY HEAD! I KNOW MOTLEY CREW 90S? IT ALL RUNS TO GETHER FOR ME LIKE SWEET CHERRY PIE AND CUM ON FEEL THE NOISE!!!!!!!!!![][][]  MTV WAS A MONSTER!

 COURSE TO BE FAIR DURING THE BRITISH INVASION OF 1964 ALL THE BANDS LOOKED PRETTY MUCH ALIKE,BUT THE MUSIC WAS BETTER![to me[]]  JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 28, 2009)

"Traveling in a fried-out combie
 on a hippie trail, head full of zombie.."

 ..a lifetime fave..[]


----------



## madman (Nov 28, 2009)

yo cyb yes the almighty men at work great band! as well as who can it be now!


----------



## madman (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeG-hNXXy6I


----------



## madman (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swQi4CAzmrA


----------



## glass man (Nov 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  FloridaRecycled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 "DUDE LOOKS LIKE A LADY" ?" AEROSMITH?


----------



## glass man (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7vCww3j2-w LOVE MEN AT WORK,BUT THIS SONG TO ME IS ONE GREAT SONG OF ANY TIME AND IS THE ONE I ASKED BOUT EARLIER,DAMN GREAT! THIS IS HOW I FELT IN THE EIGHTIES AND STILL KINDA FEEL THIS WAY,BUT HAVE MELLOWED ......SOME.[8D]   DOES ANY ONE ELSE REMEMBER THIS ONE???? BRUCE DON'T LOOK A WHOLE LOT LIKE A REVELUTIONARY[] HE LOOKS LIKE THE GUY THAT "HONEY I BLEW UP THE KIDS". INSTEAD OF "HONEY I BLEW UP A HELICOPTER".JIMI


----------



## madman (Nov 29, 2009)

PETER GREENE    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yq-Fw7C26Y     HERE YA GO JAMIE!


----------



## madman (Nov 29, 2009)

HEY JAMIE CHECK THIS OUT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cg0qJ-ieRk


----------



## glass man (Nov 30, 2009)

THANKS FOR THAT MIKE! MC5 ARE WELL KNOWN AS THE ORIGINAL PUNK ROCKERS!! PETER GREEN WAS CONSIDERED BY SOME AS GOOD OR BETTER THEN CLAPTON IN THE DAY. SOME ONE SLIPPED ACID INTO HIS DRINK [BACK THEN THAT WAS CONSIDERED COOL AND FUNNY![] NEVER BY ME!] HE FLIPPED OUT AS HE WAS A NEAR PSYCOTIC AS IT WAS AND THAT PUSED HIM OVER THE EDGE! HE ACTUALLY WANTED THE BAND TO GIVE ALL THE MONEY AWAY,INSTEAD OF JUST TALKING BOUT IT AS SO MANY "ROCK STAR/HIPPIES DID.

 WELL THE BAND WASN'T HAVING NONE OF THAT. POOR PETER BECAME LIKE SYD BARRET OF PINK FLOYD. HAD TO BE PUT IN A MENTAL HOSPITAL. THANK GOD UNLIKE SYD,PETER GOT BETTER AND HAS EVEN TOURED IN THE LAST FEW YEARS! WOULD LOVE TO SEE HIM!!! AGAIN THANKS, YOU MADMAN YOU! DON'T CHANGE![]  WHO IS YOUR FAVORITE GUITAR PLAYER? WELL SOME OF THEM,I KNOW I CAN'T REALLY JUST PICK ONE. JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 30, 2009)

One of the all time most ingenious works of art :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpkitLUbeEg


----------



## madman (Nov 30, 2009)

HEART??? THEM BABES WAS HOT! ANY ONE NEED A BONG HIT ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 30, 2009)

There is only to want, or to not want.. there is no need [>:]


----------



## madman (Nov 30, 2009)

HEY JAMIE, WOW FAVORITE GUITARISTS!TO MANY TO LIST,  BUT OF COURSE THE MAINSTREAM FAVS ARE CLAPTON, HENDRIX, PAIGE , HARRISON,RICHARDS,GILMORE, AND ALL THE BLUES LEGENDS, TO MANY TO LIST! IM BRAIN DEAD RIGHT NOW SUFFERING FROM A BAD COLD, MORE OF MY FAVES LATER  MIKE


----------



## madman (Nov 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> There is only to want, or to not want.. there is no need [>:]


LOL!


----------



## madman (Nov 30, 2009)

HEY JAMIE 3 MORE OF MY FAV PLAYERS, IM PROB GONNA CROSS THE LINE HERE,  BUT NEIL YOUNG  DID NOT DESERVE THE FLAK HE GOT FROM SKYNARD  HEY WAS JUST STATING THE FACTS,  HE IS AND WILL ALWAYS BE A GENIUS, HES GOT A HUGE BODY OF WORK AND IS DEF ONE OF MY FAVS   http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1822277&searchid=67b214a9-75a5-4858-9c42-538fef5923ca


----------



## madman (Nov 30, 2009)

MORE FAVS  http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=music.artistalbums&artistid=5953872&ap=0&albumid=8120742  THERE VERSION OF WOODEN SHIPS IS AMAZING


----------



## glass man (Dec 1, 2009)

DANG MIKE WE BOTH DIG THE SAME GUITARISTS! I WOULD PUT ROBIN TROWER IN THERE TOO. I LOVE BRIDGE OF SIGHS! 

   ONE OTHER THAT MANY DON'T EVEN KNOW ABOUT IS ROY BUCHANAN. SHAME HE HUNG HIMSELF IN A JAIL CELL! SAD WAY TO GO OUT FOR SUCH A GREAT GUITARIST! HE REALLY LIVED THE BLUES HE PLAYED.

  MY BROTHER GOT TO HEAR HIM PLAY AT A BAR ONE TIME. EVERY ONE WAS DRINGING AND LOUD AS IS USUAL IN A BAR,BUT MY BROTHER SAID WHEN ROY HIT HIS FIRST NOTE YOU COULD JUST FEEL IT! HE SAID THE WHOLE PLACE JUST GOT QUITE AND STAYED QUITE TILL HE FINISHED!

 HEY DON'T FORGET BROTHER DUANNE ALLMAN! LIKE YOU THERE ARE JUST SO MANY. MAYBE IT IS MY AGE,BUT I CAN'T THINK OF A GREAT GUITARIST NOW DAYS,BUT ALSO I LISTEN TO OLD MUSIC. I CAN SAY ONE THING,LOT OF PEOPLE ALL AGES LIKE 60S-70S MUSIC. I SURE DIDN'T LISTEN TO 20S-30S MUSIC WHEN I WAS YOUNG. NOW I DO CAUSE OF BLUES AND I LIKE SOME OLD COUNTRY.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 1, 2009)

Any Lene fans? I dig this chick!!  http://popup.lala.com/popup/1657606142663208084

 I had a better life cause of her! [8D]  http://popup.lala.com/popup/432627086508472514


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 1, 2009)

The Rolling Stones with Keith Richards and Mick Taylor: 1969 - 1974. I collect all the live shows from that period.
 Newly discovered audience-recorded tapes from that period are still coming to light via the internet.
 The Beatles, Bob Dylan up through 1966...old school.


----------



## madman (Dec 1, 2009)

HEY JAMIE ILL AGREE I LIKE TROWER AND THE ALLMAN BROTHERS ALSO AND IM GAINING  RESPECT FOR CLASSIC COUNTRY IM ALSO A BIG GRAM PARSONS FAN


----------



## madman (Dec 1, 2009)

HEY JAMIE AND LORD BUD HERE A GOOD ONE  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g69labQKuuU


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2009)

YES WILD HORSES! LOVE THAT SONG! THAT VID. IS TAKEN FROM THE MOVIE[DOCUMENTARY] "GIMME SHELTER" WHERE A HELL'S ANGEL STABBED A GUY WITH A GUN TO DEATH! TERRIBLE! ALTAMOUNT AND CHARLIE MANSON BROUGHT FLOWER POWER CRASING TO ITS KNEES! ALICE COOPER,KISS LOVE TO CLAIM THEY KILLED THE PEACE AND LOVE PERIOD [WHY WOULD ANY ONE BE PROUD OF THAT?] BUT NOPE IT WAS ALREADY DEAD. WHAT A STUPID IDEA TO HIRE HELLS ANGELS WITH ALL THE BEER THEY COULD DRINK AND THEY HAD A HEAD FULL OF WHO KNOWS WHAT,TO GAURD THE STAGE AND NOT EXPECT SOMETHING BAD TO HAPPEN?[:-]


 CHARLIE: NEVER HEARD OF HER. SOUNDS LIKE TECHNO POP FROM THE EIGHTIES. AM I CLOSE? GUESS I JUST DIG GUITARS,DRUMS ETC. JUST AN OLD FART AM I![]

 I BOUGHT AN ALBUM FROM A FLEA MARKET. THE COVER WAS WHITE[NO NOT THE WHITE ALBUM] AND THE LABELS ON THE RECORD WERE BLANK,SO FOR A QUARTER I BOUGHT IT OUT OF CURIOSITY. PLAYED IT AND IT WAS LIVE "BAD COMPANY" IN JAPAN? [SOUNDS LIKE PAUL SAYS SOMETHING IN JAPANEASE OR EVEN SAYS JAPAN] THE SOUND QUALITY ON IT IS NOT GREAT,BUT FOR 25 CENTS IT SOUNDS FINE. WONDER HOW MANY OF THOSE BOOTLEGS WERE MADE OF THAT SHOW? WISH IT HADDA BEEN THE BEATLES!


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2009)

> BIG GRAM PARSONS FAN


  I HAVE ONEOF HIS ALBUMS. HAD SWEETHEARTS OF THE RODEO BUT GAVE IT TO MY NEPHEW AS HE LOVES PARSONS.

 SOME ONE SHOULD ADMIT COUNTRY MUSIC IS WHAT IT IS TODAY IN A BIG PART BECAUSE OF HIM!

 MIKE IF YOU EVER GET TO SEE "GRAND THEFT PARSONS" WATCH IT! IT IS FUNNY . BASED ON THE TRUE STORY OF GRAM'S MANAGER STEALING GRAM'S BODY FROM AN AIRPORT WHERE IT WAS TO BE FLOWN TO NEW ORLEANS FOR BURIAL.

 GRAM AND HIS MANAGER HAD MADE A PACT THAT WHO EVER DIED FIRST THE OTHER ONE WOULD TAKE THE BODY TO JOUSHUA TREE DESERT AND CREMATE IT!

 WELL THE MANAGER DID AND ONLY GOT A SMALL FINE FOR STEALING A CASKET,BECAUSE THE JUDGE RULED A BODY HAS NO INTRISIC VALUE![:-]

 LORDBUD WOULD LOVE TO HEAR SOME OF THE BOOTLEG MUSIC YOU WERE TALKING BOUT! I OVERLOOKED MICK TAYLOR. HE IS/WAS GREAT.


----------



## madman (Dec 2, 2009)

hey jamie, sweethreat of the rodeo is one of my favs  buts thats the byrds with gram i also like his solo stuff ill look for the video grand theft parsons thanks   mike


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2009)

YEP I KNEW SWEETHEARTS WAS GRAM AND THE BYRDS. I HAVE GREVIOUS ANGEL. NOT AN EASY ALBUM TO FIND. FOUND TWO AND GAVE ONE TO MY NEPHEW ALSO. NOT ALOT OF PEOPLE KNOW EMMY LOU HARRIS SANG WITH HIM. HE HUNG OUT A LOT WITH THE ROLLING STONES. SO MUCH SO MICK HAD TO TELL HIM HE NEEDED TO GET BACK TO HIS GIGS,HE WASN'T SHOWING UP FOR!


----------

